# Fife meet at the Black Magic Detail studio feat CarProUK & Max Protect 25-11-12



## AaronGTi

Now that we’ve decided when in the month we will hold the Fife meet all we need to do now is decide what day. Saturday the 24th or Sunday the 25th… ?

I am very pleased to announce Andy from CarPro UK has shown great interest in attending the meet and will be showcasing a range of CarPro products for all to see.

There will be plenty demos and showcasing to be seen, but we will leave that up to you lot as to what you actually want to see or do? Feel free to discuss below. E.G Id like to see how the Decon Pad works which I have just purchased from Andy in the GB.

We hope to make this a very enjoyable meet for all and of course refreshments will be available through-out the whole day. :argie:

A whole range of car care products will be available to purchase on the day as well... 

CarPro products will be available from Andy (CarPro UK)

Maxolen Professional Care products will be available from Stevie (Black Magic Detail)

All comments and ideas welcome, let’s hope we can make a success of this.

:thumb:

1. Aaron (I can make both days)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

1. Aaron (I can make both days)
2.Black Magic Detail (both days)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## rowbo

Put me on the list please aaron , either day suits me


----------



## Guest

1. Aaron (I can make both days)
2. Black Magic Detail (both days)
3. Aaron S (both days)
4. rowbo (both days)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10


----------



## AaronGTi

Excellent lads :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

Craig... I can't make either days... and hate you all!


----------



## Dave KG

Coming back up from London late Friday from a school trip, but all being well, can pop along on either day for a detailing blether


----------



## seany

I will head along to this, should be able to do either day.


----------



## AaronGTi

Excellent lads  :thumb:

I hope it's as busy as the first one


----------



## AaronGTi

CraigQQ said:


> Craig... I can't make either days... and hate you all!


Maybe next time pal :wave:


----------



## AaronGTi

1. Aaron both days)
2. Black Magic Detail (both days)
3. Aaron S (both days)
4. rowbo (both days)
5. Dave (both days)
6. Seany (both days)
7.
8.
9.
10


----------



## Max Protect

Lineup seems good!!!

Any space left for other traders or is this a carpro only event 

I could do Saturday, but unfortunately not Sunday


----------



## Steven878

Very interested in this and free both days 

Might have to bring my wallet along aswell. Lol


----------



## AaronGTi

Max Protect said:


> Lineup seems good!!!
> 
> Any space left for other traders or is this a carpro only event
> 
> I could do Saturday, but unfortunately not Sunday


Mate of course you are welcome, you are any time you know that. 
I just figured you wouldn't have time with being very busy lately...

Let me know if you fancy it.

CQuartz head to head with Max Protect!!!

:argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## AaronGTi

Steven878 said:


> Very interested in this and free both days
> 
> Might have to bring my wallet along aswell. Lol


Nice one mate, will place you on the list just now.

1. Aaron (both days)
2. Black Magic Detail (both days)
3. Aaron S (both days)
4. rowbo (both days)
5. Dave (both days)
6. Seany (both days)
7. Steven878 (both days)
8.
9.
10


----------



## Steven878

Cheers mate, im trying to encourage my mate to attend before i commit


----------



## AaronGTi

Steven878 said:


> Cheers mate, im trying to encourage my mate to attend before i commit


OK cool, don't worry too much plenty guys come to our meets on their own.


----------



## Max Protect

AaronGTi said:


> Mate of course you are welcome, you are any time you know that.
> I just figured you wouldn't have time with being very busy lately...
> 
> Let me know if you fancy it.
> 
> CQuartz head to head with Max Protect!!!
> 
> :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie:




Sounds good! We are crazy busy indeed, but this one I can't miss  Might bring my brother with me as well, he's visiting at that time :detailer:

Count me in for Saturday.

Cheers, 
Janis


----------



## AaronGTi

Max Protect said:


> Sounds good! We are crazy busy indeed, but this one I can't miss  Might bring my brother with me as well, he's visiting at that time :detailer:
> 
> Count me in for Saturday.
> 
> Cheers,
> Janis


Awesome 

You got anything new to show us?


----------



## AaronGTi

1. Aaron (both days)
2. Black Magic Detail (both days)
3. Aaron S (both days)
4. rowbo (both days)
5. Dave (both days)
6. Seany (both days)
7. Steven878 (both days)
8. JK - Max Protect (Saturday 24th)
9. AM - CarPro (both days???)
10


----------



## AaronGTi

Right so seeing as Janis can't make it on the Sunday lets just go ahead and make it Saturday the 24th

:thumb:


----------



## Steven878

Confirmed me and jamiecrookston will be attending 

Hopefully carpro will bring their new orange peel removal pads along with them, so i can buy some


----------



## CarPro.UK

Steven878 said:


> Confirmed me and jamiecrookston will be attending
> 
> Hopefully carpro will bring their new orange peel removal pads along with them, so i can buy some


Maybe they will, maybe they wont! 

I'll bring a selection of goodies for people. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## AaronGTi

Steven878 said:


> Confirmed me and jamiecrookston will be attending
> 
> Hopefully carpro will bring their new orange peel removal pads along with them, so i can buy some


Nice one mate.

Yeah I'm sure he will, I may get some of those off him as well.

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

1. Aaron (both days)
2. Black Magic Detail (both days)
3. Aaron S (both days)
4. rowbo (both days)
5. Dave (both days)
6. Seany (both days)
7. Steven878 (both days)
8. JK - Max Protect (Saturday 24th)
9. AM - CarPro (both days???)
10. Jamie Crookston


----------



## Steven878

CarPro.UK said:


> Maybe they will, maybe they wont!
> 
> I'll bring a selection of goodies for people. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Nice one!

My dodgy Renault orange peel paint job needs work, so want to try these before wet sanding 
Also might have to purchase some more eraser


----------



## AaronGTi

Brilliant.
I'm very much looking forward to it now, with 10 names down and hopefully much more to come we will all have a great day.
:thumb:


----------



## Steven878

I might know another 2 folk that will be interested...ill ask them


----------



## AaronGTi

Steven878 said:


> I might know another 2 folk that will be interested...ill ask them


More the merrier chap.


----------



## Max Protect

AaronGTi said:


> Awesome
> 
> You got anything new to show us?


I do indeed


----------



## AaronGTi

Max Protect said:


> I do indeed


Brilliant!

All set for the Saturday then Janis, 24th Nov.

Set to be a cracking day!


----------



## Max Protect

AaronGTi said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> All set for the Saturday then Janis, 24th Nov.
> 
> Set to be a cracking day!


Damn damn damn... there's no planes back on Saturday... Apologies, have to be Sunday for me then... No matter how much i'd like to go for 2 days, it's not possible at that weekend...

Cheers, 
Janis


----------



## AaronGTi

So it's the Sunday now :lol:


----------



## Max Protect

AaronGTi said:


> So it's the Sunday now :lol:


Thanks Aaron, I hope everyone is OK for the Sunday, as I really can't make both days.

Thanks again, it will be a great day! Getting tickets now!

Any chance someone is travelling from Edinburgh?

Cheers, 
Janis


----------



## AaronGTi

Max Protect said:


> Thanks Aaron, I hope everyone is OK for the Sunday, as I really can't make both days.
> 
> Thanks again, it will be a great day! Getting tickets now!
> 
> Any chance someone is travelling from Edinburgh?
> 
> Cheers,
> Janis


I think Andy, Mr. CarProUK might be travelling from Edinburgh.

I have asked a moderator to change the date.

Jan please don't be breaking sun guns etc this time haha


----------



## Steven878

I think iv got another 2 people coming along 

Hopefully he will be on soon to add their names


----------



## AaronGTi

Steven878 said:


> I think iv got another 2 people coming along
> 
> Hopefully he will be on soon to add their names


Perfect cheers mate!!

Doing a great job!


----------



## Steven878

Hopefully be a good day out


----------



## AaronGTi

Always is mate loads of banter


----------



## Steven878

Looking forward to it now 

Hopefully pick up some useful tips from the pros


----------



## Steven878

2 more coming, so ill add them to the list 


1. Aaron (both days)
2. Black Magic Detail (both days)
3. Aaron S (both days)
4. rowbo (both days)
5. Dave (both days)
6. Seany (both days)
7. Steven878 (both days)
8. JK - Max Protect (Saturday 24th)
9. AM - CarPro (both days???)
10. Jamie Crookston
11. Stevie C
12. Gillian R


----------



## AaronGTi

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## petefinlay9

Would also like to attend ! Need to make sure I don't forget my wallet that day .Looking to hopefully see the best way to apply the new cquartz uk to my mini . 

Cheers fin


----------



## AaronGTi

petefinlay9 said:


> Would also like to attend ! Need to make sure I don't forget my wallet that day .Looking to hopefully see the best way to apply the new cquartz uk to my mini .
> 
> Cheers fin


1. Aaron
2. Stevie - Black Magic Detail
3. Aaron S
4. Rowbo
5. Dave KG
6. Seany
7. Steven878
8. JK - Max Protect
9. AM - CarPro
10. Jamie Crookston
11. Stevie C
12. Gillian R
13. Fin

:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

ok guys we have a 3rd manufacturer coming,i wont say who as they are not a paid up manufacture on DW any more

looking to be a good day:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

1. Aaron
2. Stevie - Black Magic Detail
3. Aaron S
4. Rowbo
5. Dave KG
6. Seany
7. Steven878
8. JK - Max Protect
9. AM - CarPro
10. Jamie Crookston
11. Stevie C
12. Gillian R
13. Fin
14. Pat


----------



## Rgk Detailing

I should manage the Sunday...

1. Aaron
2. Stevie - Black Magic Detail
3. Aaron S
4. Rowbo
5. Dave KG
6. Seany
7. Steven878
8. JK - Max Protect
9. AM - CarPro
10. Jamie Crookston
11. Stevie C
12. Gillian R
13. Fin
14. Pat
15. Richard - RGK Detailing (possibly mrs RGK also! ) (25th)


----------



## ChuckH

Will confirm closer to the date if that's ok ? But the dates are looking good just now !!


----------



## Mtpagey

I'll be nightshift the saturday but will hopefully make an appreance early on for a bit, see whats soon new on the market


----------



## AaronGTi

Brilliant!!
Thanks all


----------



## Spotless Detailing

Put me on the list for both days. Be good to meet other detailers from around Scotland.


----------



## AaronGTi

1. Aaron
2. Stevie - Black Magic Detail
3. Aaron S
4. Rowbo
5. Dave KG
6. Seany
7. Steven878
8. JK - Max Protect
9. AM - CarPro
10. Jamie Crookston
11. Stevie C
12. Gillian R
13. Fin
14. Pat
15. Richard - RGK Detailing (possibly mrs RGK also! ) (25th)
16. Clumcivic

Nice one mate.
Btw it's definitely the 25th!

Cheers.


----------



## Cquartz

Looks like its going to be a very good meeting!
i wish i could come. anyway Andy is my face there and ill send some goodies as well so he can show and give free samples 
:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Cquartz said:


> Looks like its going to be a very good meeting!
> i wish i could come. anyway Andy is my face there and ill send some goodies as well so he can show and give free samples
> :thumb:


Vert kind of you thanks Avi :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Sat morning bump.

:thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing

Sweet see u there


----------



## MINI William

Would have been great to come along guys and girls but have other things on for the 25th will try make the next one


----------



## AaronGTi

Nay probs pal :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Anyone elae fancy popping along to this meet just pop your name on the list.

3 different manufacturers all with brilliant products to demo to us, what better way to spend a Sunday?

Also I think we're gonna need a demo car for this? 

The demo car can possibly be treated to full wash, decintamination then protection using a whole range of products that the 3 manufacturers can provide.

I think this is something we should all get involved in because really its all for fun  and the more people that take an active role the quicker we can move on and demo something else.

Can maybe even do a couple of cars.. Once the first car is being coated/protected the other can start wash stage etc then that will be coated once the furst car is complete.

These are just ideas and everyone is welcome to air their ideas.

I think this is a pretty bug thing tbh, it's not often you read on here that a regional meet has 3 car care manufacturers attending to showcase their line up of profucts. 

I'm thinking if we get 2 demo cars one can be coated in Max Protect and the other Cquartz.

Also we have a couple scrap panels that people are welcome to play around with.

Stevie came up with a good idea today.. Blind folded machine polishing competition?

It's all for fun n banter n I'm really looking forward to it as it's always good to get together with like minded folk :thumb:


----------



## petefinlay9

Aaron , you can use my car for demo ? As its not been sealed yet do to my work commitments . Plus am so confused on which glass and trim sealants to use on my car ? There are so many on the market just now . It's a cream mini btw . Just offering  

Cheers fin


----------



## AaronGTi

Fin, no problem :thumb:

One more?


----------



## Guest

Getting me brake kit fitted this weekend  so will know later in week if I can still hopefully make this meet


----------



## AaronGTi

Cool :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

I might even speak to my Auntie who has a little Mitsubishi Colt which I know will have zero protection and visits the TFR car washes every week.


----------



## petefinlay9

It will be due a wash as am going to Durham the Friday before ha . Looking forward to a good day and the demos . 

Cheers fin


----------



## AaronGTi

petefinlay9 said:


> It will be due a wash as am going to Durham the Friday before ha . Looking forward to a good day and the demos .
> 
> Cheers fin


Wash stages etc will be no problem as there will be plenty products to use from the manufacturer we can't mention but if you look at the tags below...


----------



## cheechy

Hi Aaron should be ok for that day also. Where are we all going to park is my question.....Thats a long list!


----------



## AaronGTi

cheechy said:


> Hi Aaron should be ok for that day also. Where are we all going to park is my question.....Thats a long list!


Plenty space on Methilhaven Road :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

1. Aaron
2. Stevie - Black Magic Detail
3. Aaron S
4. Rowbo
5. Dave KG
6. Seany
7. Steven878
8. JK - Max Protect
9. AM - CarPro
10. Jamie Crookston
11. Stevie C
12. Gillian R
13. Fin
14. Pat
15. Richard - RGK Detailing (possibly mrs RGK also! ) (25th)
16. Clumcivic
17. Cheechy


----------



## petefinlay9

Protection is defo on the priority list for me . Will be spending some money too . Oh no


----------



## CarPro.UK

petefinlay9 said:


> Protection is defo on the priority list for me . Will be spending some money too . Oh no


Will be bringing plenty of products for you! 

Really looking forward to showing you our products. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## AaronGTi

petefinlay9 said:


> Protection is defo on the priority list for me . Will be spending some money too . Oh no


Cool.

We will have plenty products for sale


----------



## AaronGTi

CarPro.UK said:


> Will be bringing plenty of products for you!
> 
> Really looking forward to showing you our products. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Very much looking forward to it Andy.
CQUK & DLUX look awesome!


----------



## rossmuir1978

howdy mate -i'll confirm but should be ok for this - also will have the new car -just !!!


----------



## AaronGTi

1. Aaron
2. Stevie - Black Magic Detail
3. Aaron S
4. Rowbo
5. Dave KG
6. Seany
7. Steven878
8. JK - Max Protect
9. AM - CarPro
10. Jamie Crookston
11. Stevie C
12. Gillian R
13. Fin
14. Pat
15. Richard - RGK Detailing (possibly mrs RGK also! ) (25th)
16. Clumcivic
17. Cheechy
18. RossMuir


----------



## AaronGTi

Also have a Facebook event created feel free to join.

http://www.facebook.com/events/412835435453381/


----------



## CraigQQ

CarPro.UK said:


> Will be bringing plenty of products for you!
> 
> Really looking forward to showing you our products. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Make sure he buys more than he needs :lol:

oh wait.... he always does :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

Cool so we now have the two demo cars. 
Colt Blue & Mini.

Im sure we can showcase plenty excellent products on the day :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

AaronGTi said:


> Cool so we now have the two demo cars.
> Colt Blue & Mini.
> 
> Im sure we can showcase plenty excellent products on the day :thumb:


good chance to show the difference on light vs dark then.. 
fin's mini is Cream with black stripes and roof :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

CraigQQ said:


> good chance to show the difference on light vs dark then..
> fin's mini is Cream with black stripes and roof :thumb:


Good stuff :thumb:

You not gonna make it then pal?


----------



## CarPro.UK

Hi guys :wave:

I have a few ideas for the day already (FogFight demo, CQuartz UK application, etc) but anything else specific people would like to see showcased then let me know. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Prism Detailing

Will try and make it along, depending on work commitments and a few others commitments, but at this point it looks likely.


----------



## AaronGTi

CarPro.UK said:


> Hi guys :wave:
> 
> I have a few ideas for the day already (FogFight demo, CQuartz UK application, etc) but anything else specific people would like to see showcased then let me know. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Sounds good Andy.

The plan is; the Colt will be washed/decon & light enhancement the day before ready to be used to demo the coatings etc and Fin's Mini can be used to demo a few of Pat's stuff during wash/decon then once the Colt is complete then the Mini will enter the studio to begin the next process.

That sound good?

We also have a few scrap panels that people can use for stuff too.

Not to forget the blind machine polishing comp :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

AaronGTi said:


> Good stuff :thumb:
> 
> You not gonna make it then pal?


Wish I could mate, looks like it will be epic but I can't even shift things around to make it (I have tried lol)


----------



## AaronGTi

Prism Detailing said:


> Will try and make it along, depending on work commitments and a few others commitments, but at this point it looks likely.


Cool  :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

CraigQQ said:


> Wish I could mate, looks like it will be epic but I can't even shift things around to make it (I have tried lol)


Aaah ok. :thumb:


----------



## Steven878

Sounds like its going to be a good day out.

I better wash the car...lol


----------



## AaronGTi

Andy will you be bringing Denim n Velvet pads with you?


----------



## petefinlay9

Looking forward to getting the mini some tlc ! That's sounds good to me Aaron :thumb: . What time are we going to be there for ? 

Cheers fin


----------



## AaronGTi

petefinlay9 said:


> Looking forward to getting the mini some tlc ! That's sounds good to me Aaron :thumb: . What time are we going to be there for ?
> 
> Cheers fin


Around 10am I think.

:thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK

AaronGTi said:


> Andy will you be bringing Denim n Velvet pads with you?


Yes Sir. :thumb:

Will bring my Flex Rotary along too for anybody to have a play with if they are thinking about getting one or just fancy a go! :speechles

Andy


----------



## AaronGTi

CarPro.UK said:


> Yes Sir. :thumb:
> 
> Will bring my Flex Rotary along too for anybody to have a play with if they are thinking about getting one or just fancy a go! :speechles
> 
> Andy


Excellent mate I'll buy some off you as well can see them being used on the new car.

:thumb:


----------



## Deeksin

hello lads just signed up may pop along if theres space? cars off the road tho


----------



## seany

Who's all heading through from dunfermline then?


----------



## AaronGTi

Deeksin said:


> hello lads just signed up may pop along if theres space? cars off the road tho


Yes of course mate everyone is welcome :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

1. Aaron
2. Stevie - Black Magic Detail
3. Aaron S
4. Rowbo
5. Dave KG
6. Seany
7. Steven878
8. JK - Max Protect
9. AM - CarPro
10. Jamie Crookston
11. Stevie C
12. Gillian R
13. Fin
14. Pat
15. Richard - RGK Detailing (possibly mrs RGK also! ) (25th)
16. Clumcivic
17. Cheechy
18. RossMuir
19. Deeksin


----------



## Deeksin

AaronGTi said:


> Yes of course mate everyone is welcome :thumb:


Thanks mate if im not working then al defo come along tho al leave the old van parked down the road!!! Im from dunfermline seany


----------



## petefinlay9

Am looking to buy a flex Andy . Would be great if I could have a shot ? Just would like to make sure it's the right one for me . It's between that and the 3m . Plus will defiantly be buying cquartz uk of you aswel . 

Cheers fin


----------



## CarPro.UK

petefinlay9 said:


> Am looking to buy a flex Andy . Would be great if I could have a shot ? Just would like to make sure it's the right one for me . It's between that and the 3m . Plus will defiantly be buying cquartz uk of you aswel .
> 
> Cheers fin


Fin- no problem at all- Flex away! :lol: :thumb:

I'll bring along a whole section of goodies for people to buy. 

Andy


----------



## Guest

seany said:


> Who's all heading through from dunfermline then?


I'm heading through from Cowdenbeath dude - If I get my brakes fitted Saturday :wall:


----------



## Dave KG

Looks like this will be a good day, and popular. I'm looking forward to seeing some good detailing demos


----------



## AaronGTi

Dave KG said:


> Looks like this will be a good day, and popular. I'm looking forward to seeing some good detailing demos


Yeah I know, me too :thumb:


----------



## Max Protect

AaronGTi said:


> .... Not to forget the blind machine polishing comp :lol:


I'm looking forwards to this one


----------



## AaronGTi

Max Protect said:


> I'm looking forwards to this one


Yip :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Max Protect

So how will the blind polishing comp work? Selected compounds, pads, machines and off you go, or a choice of the previous?

This is exciting!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Max Protect said:


> So how will the blind polishing comp work? Selected compounds, pads, machines and off you go, or a choice of the previous?
> 
> This is exciting!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Scrap bonnet, swirl it to **** using a brush or what ever.
Put a blind fold on and away you go.
Pads and polishes are your choice.


----------



## Max Protect

AaronGTi said:


> Scrap bonnet, swirl it to **** using a brush or what ever.
> Put a blind fold on and away you go.
> Pads and polishes are your choice.


Awesome mate, I can't wait for this!!! :buffer::buffer::buffer:

You taking part yourself?


----------



## AaronGTi

Max Protect said:


> Awesome mate, I can't wait for this!!! :buffer::buffer::buffer:
> 
> You taking part yourself?


Yeah why not, everyone should


----------



## Euan

I will try and pop over for this 

Euan


----------



## CarPro.UK

Max Protect said:


> Any chance someone is travelling from Edinburgh?
> 
> Cheers,
> Janis


Hi Janis- just spotted this. You still needing a lift from Edinburgh Airport? I (sort of) go past there so could come pick you up and drive through together. :driver:

Let me know (PM or Email [email protected]) and I'm sure we can sort something out. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## CraigQQ

CarPro.UK said:


> Hi Janis- just spotted this. You still needing a lift from Edinburgh Airport? I (sort of) go past there so could come pick you up and drive through together. :driver:
> 
> Let me know (PM or Email [email protected]) and I'm sure we can sort something out. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Nice to see manufacturers getting along


----------



## AaronGTi

Euan said:


> I will try and pop over for this
> 
> Euan


Cool nice one

1. Aaron
2. Stevie - Black Magic Detail
3. Aaron S
4. Rowbo
5. Dave KG
6. Seany
7. Steven878
8. JK - Max Protect
9. AM - CarPro
10. Jamie Crookston
11. Stevie C
12. Gillian R
13. Fin
14. Pat
15. Richard - RGK Detailing (possibly mrs RGK also! ) (25th)
16. Clumcivic
17. Cheechy
18. RossMuir
19. Deeksin
20. Euan


----------



## Mick

Ill try my best :thumb:

1. Aaron
2. Stevie - Black Magic Detail
3. Aaron S
4. Rowbo
5. Dave KG
6. Seany
7. Steven878
8. JK - Max Protect
9. AM - CarPro
10. Jamie Crookston
11. Stevie C
12. Gillian R
13. Fin
14. Pat
15. Richard - RGK Detailing (possibly mrs RGK also! ) (25th)
16. Clumcivic
17. Cheechy
18. RossMuir
19. Deeksin
20. Euan
21. Mick


----------



## CarPro.UK

Mick said:


> Ill try my best :thumb:


Would be good to see you Mick- I've still got a few litres of IPA here for you! :lol:

Andy


----------



## rowbo

i offered my car for the demo  one of these meets its going to be treated


----------



## Mick

CarPro.UK said:


> Would be good to see you Mick- I've still got a few litres of IPA here for you! :lol:
> 
> Andy


NOOOOO! no more IPA :thumb:

Im sure you can tempt me with some other wares from the "store" :lol:


----------



## Dave KG

Blind machine polishing sounds like a laugh 



rowbo said:


> i offered my car for the demo  one of these meets its going to be treated


You may have ended up with a perfectly polished car bonnet and possibly the wings... and the rest of the car needing finished off


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> i offered my car for the demo  one of these meets its going to be treated


Reserved for the spring meet


----------



## Spoony

I can't make this one gents.

Will do my best for the next one.


----------



## Mick

Spoony said:


> I can't make this one gents.
> 
> Will do my best for the next one.


BOOO!

We will need to catch up soon matey :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

I know Mick, been too long. Seem to be a busy man at the moment. It'll calm down soon I hope


----------



## ohms12

What time will it start on the Sunday? I'd be up for going through! Gotta work at 3pm though.


----------



## AaronGTi

ohms12 said:


> What time will it start on the Sunday? I'd be up for going through! Gotta work at 3pm though.


10am buddy. See you there :wave:

1. Aaron
2. Stevie - Black Magic Detail
3. Aaron S
4. Rowbo
5. Dave KG
6. Seany
7. Steven878
8. JK - Max Protect
9. AM - CarPro
10. Jamie Crookston
11. Stevie C
12. Gillian R
13. Fin
14. Pat
15. Richard - RGK Detailing (possibly mrs RGK also! ) (25th)
16. Clumcivic
17. Cheechy
18. RossMuir
19. Deeksin
20. Euan
21. Mick
22. ohms12

:thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston

Can I add my brother to the list? Steven Crookston


----------



## AaronGTi

jamie crookston said:


> Can I add my brother to the list? Steven Crookston


Of course 

1. Aaron
2. Stevie - Black Magic Detail
3. Aaron S
4. Rowbo
5. Dave KG
6. Seany
7. Steven878
8. JK - Max Protect
9. AM - CarPro
10. Jamie Crookston
11. Stevie C
12. Gillian R
13. Fin
14. Pat
15. Richard - RGK Detailing (possibly mrs RGK also! ) (25th)
16. Clumcivic
17. Cheechy
18. RossMuir
19. Deeksin
20. Euan
21. Mick
22. ohms12
23. Steven Crookston


----------



## ohms12

Anyone else travelling through from Dunfermline..?


----------



## jamie crookston

Cheers Mate.


----------



## seany

ohms12 said:


> Anyone else travelling through from Dunfermline..?


Me and maybe the mrs.


----------



## AaronGTi

Get a convoy going lads


----------



## Guest

I'll be popping on the A92 from the beath :thumbup:


----------



## AaronGTi

Just a heads up there will be plenty products for sale.

All 3 mfr's will have most if not the whole range for sale.

I cant wait now


----------



## Steven878

AaronGTi said:


> Just a heads up there will be plenty products for sale.
> 
> All 3 mfr's will have most if not the whole range for sale.
> 
> I cant wait now


lol products with discount??


----------



## Mick

Andy will do you a cracking deal on ipa :lol: ...even if you don't want it :thumb:


----------



## ohms12

seany said:


> Me and maybe the mrs.





AaronGTi said:


> Get a convoy going lads


This. I don't know where i'm going anyway, so i'd be up for going with others. If anyone wants a lift i'd be happy to do that too, but i'd be heading back to Dunfermline at like half 2 or something.


----------



## AaronGTi

*Address - BMD*

Full Address:

Black Magic Detail
197 Methilhaven Road
Methil
Fife
KY8 3LF

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Mick said:


> Andy will do you a cracking deal on ipa :lol: ...even if you don't want it :thumb:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

Steven878 said:


> lol products with discount??


I hope so :thumb:


----------



## gsikat

good experience at black magic yesterday! if only alot of ppl were as enthusiastic bout there work to cars!!will b attendin the meet cnt wait


----------



## seany

ohms12 said:


> This. I don't know where i'm going anyway, so i'd be up for going with others. If anyone wants a lift i'd be happy to do that too, but i'd be heading back to Dunfermline at like half 2 or something.


Can meet at mcdonalds on the way through if you want?


----------



## Steven878

Mick said:


> Andy will do you a cracking deal on ipa :lol: ...even if you don't want it :thumb:


Haha, sounds good...might be after more eraser 

I guess you got a good deal on IPA? Lol


----------



## Max Protect

Seems there will be lots of everything :thumb::thumb::thumb: Liking it!!!

From us there will be enough products to cover half of Scotland at the least 

We have a few brand new things, never showed before and I promise some crazy good prices on the day as well - you won't find the products cheaper anywhere, not even in our upcoming web-shop.

A true one-off deal only at Black Magic Detail Studios :thumb::thumb::thumb:

If you're still thinking - stop now and put your name down!










Regards, 
Janis


----------



## AaronGTi

Very well said Jan :thumb:

Gonna repost on Facebook.


----------



## Colin Dalgity

All the best witht the meet guys! sounds great and I would have brought my van through, but very busy with work.


----------



## ohms12

seany said:


> Can meet at mcdonalds on the way through if you want?


That'd be cool mate. Is dunfyguy going?


----------



## petefinlay9

1 day :doublesho , Will be a good day . Wallets at the ready :lol:


----------



## Nickjw01

Hey folks. Just joined up a few days ago and was thinking of popping along tomorrow. Are there any others travelling from Dunfermline?
Cheers Nick


----------



## Dave KG

I'm not going to be able to make it I'm afraid, we were badly delayed due to weather on our way back from London (flooding, followed by ice)... afraid my Sunday will now need to be spent doing work.

Have a good one folks.


----------



## AaronGTi

petefinlay9 said:


> 1 day :doublesho , Will be a good day . Wallets at the ready :lol:


Lol oh yes 



Nickjw01 said:


> Hey folks. Just joined up a few days ago and was thinking of popping along tomorrow. Are there any others travelling from Dunfermline?
> Cheers Nick


Yeah theres a few coming I think.



Dave KG said:


> I'm not going to be able to make it I'm afraid, we were badly delayed due to weather on our way back from London (flooding, followed by ice)... afraid my Sunday will now need to be spent doing work.
> 
> Have a good one folks.


Sorry Dave maybe next time. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Andy, did Janis get in touch with you? I think he needs a lift from Edinburgh.


----------



## rossmuir1978

Heading through with a mate Aron, needing some iron x !!


----------



## AaronGTi

No problem :thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK

AaronGTi said:


> Andy, did Janis get in touch with you? I think he needs a lift from Edinburgh.


No, haven't heard a thing. Assumed he was driving up (with his brother?) 

I am in Carnock (West Dunf.) now. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## AaronGTi

CarPro.UK said:


> No, haven't heard a thing. Assumed he was driving up (with his brother?)
> 
> I am in Carnock (West Dunf.) now. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Aaah ok, he's getting a plane up I think n wanted a lift from the airport.


----------



## jamie crookston

I won't be able to make it along guys. I'm done in with a cold


----------



## AaronGTi

Man up 

Maybe next time then.


----------



## CarPro.UK

AaronGTi said:


> Aaah ok, he's getting a plane up I think n wanted a lift from the airport.


Hopefully someone coming over from Edinburgh can swing by and get him. :thumb:


----------



## petefinlay9

I can pick him up if you like ? Do you know what time hes
arriving ? Am only 10 minutes away from the airport . Can you speak to him aaron ? Let me know  or give me a pm with his number or details . 

Cheers fin :thumb:


----------



## petefinlay9

Oh but i have a mini , Will i have enough space if i do ? Just will he have a lot of products with him ? Just offering to help guys 

Cheers fin


----------



## Guest

If the worst comes to the worst I'd be willing to help out


----------



## Black Magic Detail

petefinlay9 said:


> Oh but i have a mini , Will i have enough space if i do ? Just will he have a lot of products with him ? Just offering to help guys
> 
> Cheers fin


product are already here so just Janis and his bro :thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK

Black Magic Detail said:


> product are already here...


Burn them! :devil: :doublesho:lol:

See you tomorrow chaps. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## AaronGTi

Fin - PM'd with contact details for Janis.


----------



## Spotless Detailing

See u guys tomorrow, hope to get there about 10.30


----------



## AaronGTi

clumcivic said:


> See u guys tomorrow, hope to get there about 10.30


Nice one m8 :thumb:


----------



## Max Protect

CarPro.UK said:


> Burn them! :devil: :doublesho:lol:
> 
> See you tomorrow chaps. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Ha ha Andy, you'd like to see that I'm sure  Learn from the "best" a they say


----------



## Max Protect

petefinlay9 said:


> I can pick him up if you like ? Do you know what time hes
> arriving ? Am only 10 minutes away from the airport . Can you speak to him aaron ? Let me know  or give me a pm with his number or details .
> 
> Cheers fin :thumb:


Thanks mate, you're a star :thumb::thumb::thumb: See you all tomorrow morning.

Janis


----------



## CarPro.UK

Max Protect said:


> Ha ha Andy, you'd like to see that I'm sure  Learn from the "best" a they say


haha! :thumb: See you tomorrow mate. :buffer:

Andy


----------



## AaronGTi

I think it would be best for each manufacturer to introduce themselves to the group and say a little bit about their company and products before they showcase the product lines? What do you think?
Little ice breaker and also for any newbies who arent yet familiar with the different ranges etc


----------



## CraigQQ

I think it would be better if the 3 of them just fight and last man standing gets the sales :lol:

andy's small but he's crazy :fight: :lol:


----------



## Max Protect

CraigQQ said:


> I think it would be better if the 3 of them just fight and last man standing gets the sales :lol:
> 
> andy's small but he's crazy :fight: :lol:


Is that why you're not coming? Afraid to be caught between friendly fists?


----------



## CraigQQ

something like that haha.. 

I really wish I could go but work getting in the way... if it had been next weekend I'd have been there... but no choice tomorrow.

don't beat Andy up too much... he still has to work on Monday :lol:


----------



## stangalang

Have a great day guys, hope you all have lots of fun. Don't forget to spend plenty of money with Janis and Andy, oh gents, those sottish pounds ARE legal tender, even if they do feel cheap to the touch 

Enjoy peeps :thumb:


----------



## rossmuir1978

Will be there about 1400..... Baaaad hangover!


----------



## Guest

What a fantastic day guys.

As usual a huge thanks to Stevie and his wife for their hospitality and refreshments on the day. That homemade soup was epic!! :thumbup:

It was great that all the manufactures put down their tools and managed to show case their products today so cheers guys and here's to the next one :beer:


----------



## AaronGTi

Thanks very much to all who came.

:thumb:


----------



## rossmuir1978

Cheers for the hospitality folks 

Ended up leaving with a good few products and no much
Change from 50 quid !

Stevie - thanks for the wax sample- as soon as I get a chance
Ill get it fired on for u and give u a shout !
Cheers

Ross


----------



## AaronGTi

Couple of pics here thanks to Mrs RGK

Me playing about on the machine :lol:




























Stevie doing a bit blind folded polishing :lol:




























If anyone has any more pics share them here.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

thanks to the 3 manufactures and everyone that came today,a few pics

wash demo



















max Protect on the left and car pro cquarts UK on the right
































































thats all the pics i have, kind of forgot about taking more pics


----------



## AaronGTi

Many thanks again Stevie for holding the meet at yours and of course Joanne as well for feeding us all

:thumb:


----------



## stangalang

looks like a great day guys, bit of fun had by all


----------



## Max Protect

It was a fantastic day! Very easy atmosphere, nice people and great food! As always at BMD :thumb::thumb::thumb:

And as you Stevie, I kinda forgot about the picture taking part  It started with me leaving the camera back home at first place  You get some raw materials for your fancy machines and I'll come for the weekend 

Special thanks to Aaron for putting it together again and Joanne and Stevie for hosting us all:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Was very nice to see old and new faces at BMD and I'm looking forwards to the spring meet at Defined Details :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Gordon, Pat and the rest who came - always a pleasure to see you guys :thumb::thumb:a

Regards, 
Janis


----------



## Spoony

Are those car pro issue trousers Andy has squeezed in to? Blimey!


----------



## CarPro.UK

Just to reiterate previous comments. A grand turnout for a cold Sunday and everyone was spot on- great enthusiasm and many many questions to keep us manufacturers on our toes! 

I hope everyone enjoyed the demonstrations- I think it ended 2-1 in the CarProUK v MaxProtect? :doublesho :lol::lol:

Really pleased everyone was hands on, especially those who tried the Denim Orange Peel removing pads- it really is that simple! :buffer::argie:

I fortunately got to meet a few new people and all were really intereting to talk to and not shy to challenge me on a few points- just the way I like it! 

Arron, Stevie, Joanne, Janis, Arron, Gordon, Pat, Arron, Callum, Charissa, Pete, etc.... THANK YOU! :thumb:

Here's to the next one... :wave:

Andy



Spoony said:


> Are those car pro issue trousers Andy has squeezed in to? Blimey!


They can be! Kept me warm though! :buffer::thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK

stangalang said:


> looks like a great day guys, bit of fun had by all


We'll get you up to the next one mate. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Nickjw01

Just a quick thanks to everyone for making a newbie very welcome. Unfortunately couldn't stay long, but was nice to just say hello and get some advice etc. Thanks to Andy for the Iron-x, looking forward to using it and Stevie for the advice and coffee. 
To everyone else, hopefully meet you at the next one. 

Cheers 
Nick


----------



## AaronGTi

CarPro.UK said:


> We'll get you up to the next one mate. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


That is a must


----------



## Max Protect

CarPro.UK said:


> I hope everyone enjoyed the demonstrations- I think it ended 2-1 in the CarProUK v MaxProtect? :doublesho :lol::lol:


You wish mate  The after-application results were telling a different story and the time will tell it all over again 

Good to see you again Andy, will be in touch soon.

Janis


----------



## Aps-direct

Looks like a fantastic day and would love to attend next one.


----------



## AaronGTi

Aps-direct said:


> Looks like a fantastic day and would love to attend next one.


Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK

Max Protect said:


> Good to see you again Andy, will be in touch soon.
> 
> Janis


I'll get that t-shirt in the post!! :wave::thumb:

Andy


----------



## Max Protect

CarPro.UK said:


> I'll get that t-shirt in the post!! :wave::thumb:
> 
> Andy


Ok mate, I'm warming up my printers  It's ON!!!


----------



## Max Protect

We are proud to announce our website is finally live :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

http://max-protect.co.uk/

Regards, 
Janis


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Thanks everyone for a great day!

Thanks to Stevie, Joanne, and Aaron for hosting and the constant supply of food!

and to Pat, Janis, and Andrew for turning up to demo your products, was good to finaly put faces to names. 

Till next time :thumb:

Richard


----------



## petefinlay9

What a great day at BMD . All three manufacturers where fantastic . Everyone was friendly and had a laugh . BMD great hospitality too (ESP the soup it was awesome ) . Will be good to see how they do in the test . Looking forward to the next one 

Cheers fin :thumb:


----------



## cheechy

Thanks again!


----------



## AaronGTi

Cheers lads, here's to the next one.

I hope to have Matt, UK's main man for Art De Shine up at the next one and of course Andy, Janis and anyone else is welcome to come along.


----------



## MINI William

Hope you guys had a good day. I was picking up my new car then had a meet with NMS


----------



## CarPro.UK

A few pictures I managed to grab. :thumb:

Aaron trying out the new Denim Orange Peel removing pads...










And Mr RGK trying out Fixer. :thumb:



















And another I managed to get showing the difference the Denim pads can make (right hand side polished after 2 hits)

And after (left not polished, right side orange peel removed)










Andy


----------



## CarPro.UK

MINI William said:


> Hope you guys had a good day. I was picking up my new car then had a meet with NMS


Ooooo- any pictures?! :wave:

Andy


----------



## Derekh929

Well done guys and great to see competitors try there products along side each other great work pulling this off Aaron shows they are confident of there gear , looked a great day


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice pics Andy


----------



## Trip tdi

Nice one, certainly looked like a resourceful fun day, cannot beat hands on training and experimenting with new products :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Those velvet and denim pads are the bomb, the old ones anyway, the new can only be better from what I'm told. A MUST for those wanting to tidy up poorly painted panels without going to the lengths of wet sanding. Seriously don't get the use and publicity they deserve!


----------



## AaronGTi

stangalang said:


> Those velvet and denim pads are the bomb, the old ones anyway, the new can only be better from what I'm told. A MUST for those wanting to tidy up poorly painted panels without going to the lengths of wet sanding. Seriously don't get the use and publicity they deserve!


I agree I loved using them, the finish was awesome from them.

That scrap panel actually has been re painted very badly and after a few play sets it was actually starting to look good 

I bought a load of the denim n a couple velvet pads so will be giving them a full test on my own car soon, after another quick play on the scrap bonnets


----------



## ohms12

Awwwww whit. I thought it was THIS weekend?!?! *facepalm*


----------



## AaronGTi

ohms12 said:


> Awwwww whit. I thought it was THIS weekend?!?! *facepalm*


The date was in the title bud :thumb:


----------



## ohms12

Yeah. Bit thick eh?


----------



## AaronGTi

Aye :lol:

Next time pal :thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK

Next time?! I'm still warming up from last Sunday! :lol:

Andy


----------



## AaronGTi

CarPro.UK said:


> Next time?! I'm still warming up from last Sunday! :lol:
> 
> Andy


I actually had to go home n get another top on it was baltic
Hopefully next one will be a lot warmer. Probs in March.


----------

